# WebOS Note Taking



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

What is the best note taking app WITH A KEYBOARD not hand writing on the screen. I downloaded evernote then realized it was not full screen or native whatever you want to call it. Any recommendations?


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

In webOS I use TapNote, in CM9 I use Epistle. Both sync to Dropdox, very convenient.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

noseph said:


> In webOS I use TapNote, in CM9 I use Epistle. Both sync to Dropdox, very convenient.


Wow, same here! 
But recently epistle cannot sync with dropbox.







Haven't figured it out~~


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

johnleo said:


> Wow, same here!
> But recently epistle cannot sync with dropbox.
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked and mine still connects to Dropbox. Maybe try disconnecting from Dropbox in Epistle and then re-establish the connection.


----------



## RainMan_JH (Sep 27, 2011)

If you are a Evernote user there is an app called E-Notes created by petzapps in the webOS app store. This app connects directly to evernote and works very well.


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your opinions I will check them out now!


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

I got Tapnote shits legit.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

iTeRRoRiz3 said:


> I got Tapnote shits legit.


can you google play link me? i can't seem to find it when i search tapnote


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

bboyairwreck said:


> can you google play link me? i can't seem to find it when i search tapnote


I got it on webOS so I don't know about ICS.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

oh pfft. I even read the OP. lol that was dumb of me. haha okay thanks


----------



## iTeRRoRiz3 (Apr 25, 2012)

No problem hope you find a solution! I will be getting ICS tonight and seeing the options as well.


----------

